# White Woman Who Lied About Two Black Football Players Raping Her Sentenced



## spacetygrss (Aug 23, 2018)

*Sacred Heart student who lied about being raped by 2 football players to safeguard relationship sentenced*
Associated PressMore from Associated Press


*Published:* August 23, 2018

*Updated:* August 23, 2018 2:41 PM EDT








Nikki Yovino is sentenced one year in jail in Superior Court in Bridgeport, Conn., Thursday, Aug. 23, 2018 for making false rape accusations against two Sacred Heart University football players.Brian A. Pounds / Hearst Connecticut Media via AP

BRIDGEPORT, Conn. — A woman who police say had a sexual encounter with two college football players in Connecticut and later made false rape allegations so she wouldn’t lose a potential boyfriend was sentenced Thursday to one year in jail.

Nikki Yovino, 20, of South Setauket, N.Y., was sentenced Thursday in Bridgeport Superior Court. She agreed to serve the jail time when she pleaded guilty in June, just before jury selection was to begin, to misdemeanour charges of falsely reporting an incident and interfering with police.
*
Yovino was attending Sacred Heart University in Fairfield when she reported being raped by two school football players at an off-campus party in Bridgeport in October 2016. But police said she later admitted making up the allegations so she wouldn’t ruin a relationship with another student.*

Yovino’s lawyers had said police pressured her into making a false confession. Attorney Ryan O’Neill previously said she told police the football players had sex with her against her will, but never used the terms rape or sexual assault.

The football players were never arrested, but both withdrew from the school while facing possible discipline. One of them also lost his football scholarship, according to the players’ lawyer, Frank Riccio III. Both said they had consensual sex with Yovino.

Both players remained unidentified until Thursday, when Malik St. Hilaire came forward to speak at the sentencing and confront Yovino. *The Connecticut Post reported Yovino rolled her eyes and smirked as St. Hilaire talked about how the allegations affected his life.*

“I went from being a college student to sitting at home being expelled with no way to clear my name,” St. Hilaire said. “I just hope she knows what she has done to me, my life will never be the same. I did nothing wrong, but everything has been altered because of this.”

Riccio also read a statement from the second player, who remains unidentified. The player wrote that the past two years have been the most difficult of his life and he suffered depression, anxiety, and embarrassment while losing his football scholarship. He said he is now saddled with US$30,000 of debt.

Both players are considering suing Yovino in civil court.

Judge William Holden said he hoped Yovino would spend her jail time contemplating her actions. Prosecutor Tatiana Messina said Yovino’s crimes were a “disservice” to true sexual assault victims, who often are not believed.

https://canoe.com/news/crime/sacred...l-players-to-safeguard-relationship-sentenced


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 23, 2018)

She rolled her eyes and smirked huh? Charge her with a felony.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 24, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> She rolled her eyes and smirked huh? Charge her with a felony.


She won't smirk when those bars click behind her.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 24, 2018)

> Yovino’s lawyers had said police pressured her into making a false confession. *Attorney Ryan O’Neill previously said she told police the football players had sex with her against her will, but never used the terms rape or sexual assault.*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 24, 2018)

She got 1 years in jail for ruining not one but two whole black dudes lives and livelihoods by having consensual sex. 

One year.  Her consequences and repercussions are 365 days.   Their consequences and repercussions are their entire futures. 

And black dudes are going to look at that shrug and continue having sex with white women.  

There's no fixing this.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 24, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She got 1 years in jail for ruining not one but two whole black dudes lives and livelihoods by having consensual sex.
> 
> One year.  Her consequences and repercussions are 365 days.   Their consequences and repercussions are their entire futures.
> 
> ...



She’ll be out in 182.5 days


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 24, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


>



My reaction exactly.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 24, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She got 1 years in jail for ruining not one but two whole black dudes lives and livelihoods by having consensual sex.
> 
> One year.  Her consequences and repercussions are 365 days.   Their consequences and repercussions are their entire futures.
> 
> ...


No surprises at all.


----------



## nysister (Aug 24, 2018)

I hope she was worth it dudes. This story keeps being told because this is what these chicks do. It's a right of passage. It's also what these dudes do, it's a right of passage. Nothing to see here. #NBWH


----------



## Farida (Aug 24, 2018)

Those boys should sue her in civil court for defamation.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 24, 2018)

Farida said:


> Those boys should sue her in civil court for defamation.


Suing her would likely be a waste of time. She’s a college student and and probably has no assets. If they sue her she could file for bankruptcy and move on with her life. There should’ve been some kind of restitution ordered as part of her sentence so that she would have to pay them for what she did or face additional jail time. As it is she’s pretty much getting away with this and will back to enjoying her white life soon.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 24, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She got 1 years in jail for ruining not one but two whole black dudes lives and livelihoods by having consensual sex.
> 
> One year.  Her consequences and repercussions are 365 days.   Their consequences and repercussions are their entire futures.
> 
> ...



Not just black dudes in general. I’d bet good money that these black dudes in particular will have another Becky shortly if they don’t already.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 24, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She got 1 years in jail for ruining not one but two whole black dudes lives and livelihoods by having consensual sex.
> 
> One year.  Her consequences and repercussions are 365 days.   Their consequences and repercussions are their entire futures.
> 
> ...



I was listening to this podcast recently. A black man in 1950 something Georgia, is introduced to a married white woman by her black co-worker. They start meeting up to have sex on her shifts at the hospital. She gets pregnant, he doesn't want it, beats her up. She reports that she was raped. He gets the death penalty, but even during the trial didn't want to come forward so as not to further exasperate racial tensions. I am thinking the whole time, this black man was willing to go through a helluva lot for some white pucci, this wasn't even a relationship they were having. Meeting up to sex in a car, death penalty, 1950s Georgia.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks at her photo and reads she's 20 years old......


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 25, 2018)

All we can do is teach our sons to do better.


----------



## vevster (Aug 25, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> All we can do is teach our sons to do better.


Yeah, I’m not saying they should be virgins but risky sex, 3 ways etc should be avoided.


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 25, 2018)

See this is why I plan on telling my son when he’s of age to just stay far far away from them


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She got 1 years in jail for ruining not one but two whole black dudes lives and livelihoods by having consensual sex.
> 
> One year.  Her consequences and repercussions are 365 days.   Their consequences and repercussions are their entire futures.
> 
> ...



This. It’s wrong what she did. However with the history of white women in this country crying rape to get back at black men, why these black men continue to engage in threesomes and foursomes with these women is beyond me...Black men can be really stupid at times and think their crayon is post-racial. It’s not.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 25, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> See this is why I plan on telling my son when he’s of age to just stay far far away from them




Don't wait that long.  Dh started that conversation with ds when he was around 8.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 25, 2018)

I tell my sons Black women come in any shade you want so dont be bringing Becky up in here. We have all hues covered!


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Don't wait that long.  Dh started that conversation with ds when he was around 8.



How did he go about it?  I'm concerned about how to school my future children about American racism without jading them too much.  If I were to have a son, I want it to be clear that he needs to be skeptical and wary of certain types of women, especially white women.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> I tell my sons Black women come in any shade you want so dont be bringing Becky up in here. We have all hues covered!



lol, good point...  All hues haha.


----------



## nysister (Aug 25, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Looks at her photo and reads she's 20 years old......



Wait what? I didn't even notice that. It makes sense considering the story, but yikes...she looks 40 is she is a day.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 25, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> How did he go about it?  I'm concerned about how to school my future children about American racism without jading them too much.  If I were to have a son, I want it to be clear that he needs to be skeptical and wary of certain types of women, especially white women.



I don't know the details because they do a lot of their talking when they're hanging out alone and I don't ask. But some stuff comes up naturally and is addressed based on the situation, for example when DS had an issue with the principal's daughter, who was white. I think it has to be an ongoing conversation though and tailored to the age and experience level of the child. DD is older but she's more literal so our conversations are different. DS gets nuance so I can say whatever and he gets it.


----------



## GinnyP (Aug 26, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I was listening to this podcast recently. A black man in 1950 something Georgia, is introduced to a married white woman by her black co-worker. They start meeting up to have sex on her shifts at the hospital. She gets pregnant, he doesn't want it, beats her up. She reports that she was raped. He gets the death penalty, but even during the trial didn't want to come forward so as not to further exasperate racial tensions. I am thinking the whole time, this black man was willing to go through a helluva lot for some white pucci, this wasn't even a relationship they were having. Meeting up to sex in a car, death penalty, 1950s Georgia.


I am surprised back in the 50’s in the South, there were no trials.   White men would gather in gangs, and drag a black man from his house to the woods and would beat and hang him.  So sad!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 26, 2018)

I am starting to think those with scholarships esp need to have everyone sign a consent form before a notary befpre jumping into bed with them.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 26, 2018)

When will the black dudes ever going to learn?  You almost can't feel sorry for them because of their foolish behavior. 


discodumpling said:


> I tell my sons Black women come in any shade you want so dont be bringing Becky up in here. We have all hues covered!


I like that.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 26, 2018)

If black sons took their mothers or women's advice on sex period there wouldn't be a problem.   Everything mama'nem says about women goes in one ear and out the other as soon as they run into other boys and men *who they admire* that they will take sexual and dominance cues from.  

Sorry, that's how it works.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 29, 2018)

She wanted to cry rape, she'll have plenty of opportunities when those mannish women get hold of her in prison.


----------



## momi (Sep 1, 2018)

That's it??? I'm sorry I just don't think that is enough time.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 1, 2018)

momi said:


> That's it??? I'm sorry I just don't think that is enough time.


Exactly, she destroyed their lives/future.


----------



## larry3344 (Sep 3, 2018)

I have become desensitized to these stories


----------



## sissimpson (Sep 3, 2018)

We told y'all to leave those white girls alone.


----------

